# new whizzer project



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2011)

so here is the bike im going to mount my next whizzer kit on, which I hope to have by april.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice start. What is that, CWC?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2011)

im pretty sure it is, but I have been searching through my stuff to find a frame but I couldn't decide what I wanted to use. I swung over marc's house aka easywind and he happened to have all those parts and I just put them together.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice chassis!!!!


----------



## Old rim (Mar 6, 2011)

very nice --keep us updated


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 6, 2011)

Do a gold motor and you'll have a Christmas bike!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 6, 2011)

lol prob not going to happen


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 9, 2011)

j model kit came in today so here is the start, I do have the engine mounted and bolted down, next to the wheels.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 9, 2011)

I may have some issues with the chainguard on how it mounts but we'll see.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow Patrick, I wish I had your drive to get my projects started/done. Good luck with the bike! bri.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2011)

THAT'S gonna be SWEET!!!!! (already is). You HAVE to paint the tank to match! B-e-a-u-tful!


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 11, 2011)

just trying to get it started now, I know it has spark, LOTS of compression but I only had a cup of fuel so I might go get some more


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## militarymonark (Sep 11, 2011)

got it running finally, after trying for a few min to get it started I sprayed some starter fluid and it ran for a sec and then stalled, so I took the carb apart and 
cleaned it out. I sprayed some starter fluid pedaled just about one crank and fired right up. Ran real smooth and smokey lol I dont think its been run in a while. I took it for the first ride and I tell you that shock master fork is awesome and smooth 
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/cosmo9o/?action=view&current=dd135b3c.mp4


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 12, 2011)

*wow*

Exelent bike, I've always wonderd how a shokmaster+whizzer would work, I know a monark fork makes all the diference in the world on m motorised bike


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 12, 2011)

the shock master is incredibly smooth. I was really impressed.


----------

